# pi-regler



## ntt (14 Juni 2010)

malzeit, 

zunaechst moechte ich mich vorstellen, da ich neu in diesem forum bin. Ich bin 26 jahre als m und zur zeit haenge ich wegen des studiums in bremerhaven fest. Ich studiere schiffsbetriebtechnik im 5ten semester.

nun zu meiner frage: es soll ein pi-regler programmiert werden. als erstes dachte ich, das kann ja nicht soo der brueller sein wenn der pi regler mit hilfe von rechenoperationen so easy war. nun hab ich mich da wohl vertan. folgendes hat der dozent auf der folie... so cool wie ich war wollte ich natuerlich statt der klartext zuweisung aus der symboliktabelle direkt ein-, ausgänge und merker direkt eintragen deshalb ists etwas verstuemmelt, siehe unten.


[FONT=&quot]FB 1 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]      L    1.000000e-01[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       T    "Ki"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    1.000000e-01[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]T    "Ta"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    5.000000e-01[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]T    "Kp"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    "Sollwert"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       ITD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       DTR[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    "Istwert"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       ITD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       DTR[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]__________________________________________ [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]FB 2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    0.000000e+00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    0.000000e+00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    0.000000e+00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]______________________________________________________ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]OB 35[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]       U    E         0.0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       CC   FB        1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       UN   E         0.0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       CC   FB        0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L    "Sollwert"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       L    "Istwert"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       -R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t regelabweichung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l regelabweichung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l kp[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       *R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t stellgroesse p[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l ta[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l regelabweichung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       *R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t regelabweichung ta[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l i summe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       +R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t isumme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l ki[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       *R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]t stellgroesse i[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l stellgroesse p[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l stellgroesse i[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       +R[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       TRUNC[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]       T    "Stellgroesse"[/FONT]


ich versuch staendig bei den T's en merker oder aehnliches oder eine gespeicherte rechenoperation aus dem akku zu ziehen aber ich denke ich habe da etwas grundlegendes nicht verstanden wieso ich das falsch mache.

thx 4 help, nt


----------



## gravieren (14 Juni 2010)

Hi

Hol dir den Quellcode für einen PI-Rgler von

WWW.OSCAT.DE

Kostenlos.


----------

